# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  CocoLaPalm report April 15 - 25

## Captain Oil

Great time again at CCLP ........ some random thoughts as promised -> the hotel was totally full except for one or two of the high end rooms ............. there was plenty of room on the beach and more then enough beach chairs to go around ............. clean beach towels were in short supply a few times but were restocked through out the day .............. beach was cleaned every morning ............. the included continental breakfast was great with fresh baked goods and various juices ............... if you wanted something different from the menu they would discount the price by the $5 cost of the continental breakfast ............. the Vegetarian Plate on the breakfast menu was super with fresh cooked ackee, callaloo, cabbage salad, tomatoes, etc............. beach grill food was nicely done with more then adequate jerk chicken ........... the few dinners we ate on the property were of great quality and well worth the money ........... beach party on was on Friday night and I hear the buffet was good ............. ALL the employees were super friendly, helpful, and seemed genuinely committed to doing the best job possible ................ the new rooms were spectacular with granite counter tops, mahogany woodwork, mahogany 6 panel doors, mahogany slated benches and shelves, top of the line tile floors / bathroom walls, electronic door locks, large flat screen TVs, and super quiet AC units ................ a couple power outages were handled by their backup generator keeping everything but the AC units up and running ............... new garden plantings being installed everywhere ............ ice machine seemed to handle everyone's demand for ice ............ both pools were super clean and well maintained ........... no sand flea or no-see-em bites from anywhere on the property ......... WIFI was marginal for the first three days, but then spectacular the rest of the time - equipment problems I would guess ........... two beach security guards greeted us personally each morning and kept the worst of the higglers from bothering anyone.

This trip included 3 couples who have never been to Negril before and to say the least they were impressed by CCLP.  All agreed it was the best tropical vacation they have ever had, their least expensive vacation ever, and are checking the calendar for next years return to CCLP.  In my humble opinion CCLP is the best over all property on the beach and the best value on the beach. FIVE STARS ! !

----------


## Vince

GREAT down to earth report Captain Oil!!!- Respect!

----------


## Ladynegril

Sounds like the vaca was a good one- Thanks for the report  :Cool:

----------


## VVHT

Captain Oil,

THANK YOU! Head to Coco in June. Appreciate the timely and detailed report.

Regards,

VVHT

----------


## saeyedoc

Nice job with the newbies!

----------


## DaxShepherd

I agree with everything you said.

----------


## fargoman

Their off season pricing is amazingly low...

----------


## LeeLee

Hey Captain Oil!  Guess you didn't find me at CCLP.  We loved our trip too.

----------


## GWonSTRIPE

Was also at CCLP for our first time the same dates as you.  Have to agree with everything you said.  Nice property, although a little larger than we have stayed at in Negril in the past but never had an issue with space or feeling crowded.  Great location on the beach as well. 
We also had some first timers with us who also enjoyed their stay and more so the non-inclusive experience.

----------


## tfw73

How does the place look now with the new building?  Heading down in July for the first time since 2012!

----------


## Captain Oil

New building is integrated into the whole complex extremely well.  It hugs the south lot line, just south of the beach front pool.  Not intrusive at all.  Owners are Minnesota contractors with many years of experience.  From what I heard the entire project, from the initial demolition to the grand opening of the new rooms, was less then 12 months.  That is warp speed for a project of this quality in Jamaica.

----------


## poolguywindsor

stayed in one of the new rooms in February, the room was nice but no balcony or seating outside, bad design. I would not stay in one of those rooms again.

----------


## Captain Oil

At the prices we paid for the rooms I could stay there for a month.  Great deal including breakfast for two.  We spend so little time in or near our room the lack of balcony or outside seating was of ZERO concern to us.  We have stayed in the Junior Suites and the larger Suites on the 2nd floor of the original CCLP before and, for *US*, found it to be a huge waste of money.  We head to the beach first thing in the morning and do not return to the room until we are done for the day.  If we are going to sit and read, it is on the beach.  If we are going to sit somewhere and have a relaxing cocktail, it is on the beach.  If we are going to sit or lay down and relax or snooze, it is on the beach.  But again that was us.  Different strokes for different folks.  I have a beautiful lanai and a large deck over the water at home and sit there all the time.  However we do not have a beach in our back yard.  When it Negril it is feet in the sand all the time.

----------


## saeyedoc

There are some activities, such as the cleaning and prep of subs, that can't be done on the beach, that's where a nice private balcony or veranda comes in handy.

----------


## captaind & Linston

> stayed in one of the new rooms in February, the room was nice but no balcony or seating outside, bad design. I would not stay in one of those rooms again.


PGW,

Miss G's sister had one of those rooms and just upgraded as soon as they saw it. Wound up in the Coco Villa on the beach

My opinion was that the room could be in any Marriot anywhere. Just a hall way with door on each side.

The villa on the other hand was .......

----------


## missinglinc3

> There are some activities, such as the cleaning and prep of subs, that can't be done on the beach, that's where a nice private balcony or veranda comes in handy.


Spliff deck....

----------


## missinglinc3

Will be in the villa on the 9th. I've stayed in the villa when it was upstairs and down really nice.

----------


## nori

We stayed in March - the new rooms on 3rd floor facing south. it had a nice big balcony, very private. Rooms are more hotel-like but nice. its a bit of a hike - lots of stairs but I was ok with it.

----------


## tfw73

We booked one of the Coco suites on the third floor.  If we aren't cool with it in July, and if there's vacancy, we will upgrade.  No big deal.  I really did like those new balconies, though!

----------


## Motorhead

We will be at Coco on Wednesday. Can't wait.

----------

